# Brother Meetup



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are going to LA next weekend for a marathon, and are taking Miles. On the way home we are planning to meet up with Miles' brother. 

We never has issues with Miles not getting along with other dogs (with exception of a few weeks after he was bitten he was leash aggressive but this has been gone for months). But for some reason, the last few times we have met up with Turk, Miles will run up to him, posture over him, and growl. My husband pins him until he relaxes, and then they are fine! They play tug o war, chase, and dig together without trouble. 

How can we prevent Miles from acting this way during their initial meeting? Why does he only do this with his brother? They are 10 months, both intact and were the final two males to be picked up and taken home.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Our behaviourist would suggest that they first greet each other in a neutral place Not Turk's yard or house but maybe on the street out front or a park nearby. She would also suggest that you take them on an on-leash walk together for about 5 minutes before letting them offleash to play.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Where do they meet? It should be at a *neutral* spot for both pups and they should be off leash. I honestly would let them work it out. Absolutely ignore the two of them once they are let off leash. Posturing is completely normal and they may even snap at each other a bit. The worst thing you can do is interfere (unless they are actually fighting).

If they are both intact I'm betting it's all those crazy hormones and they are trying to work out who is the dominant one between them. It will make things worse if you meet up at a place where either of them feels like they *own* the area.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks! We always meet up in a neutral area, like the beach. Turk is totally fine when he sees Miles, we can't figure out what makes Miles act this way when he first sees his brother. We will try walking them together on the trail before letting them go next weekend.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I just think it is weird that we don't have this problem with any other dog... he is totally fine with intact dogs he meets at the beach


----------

